# Li'l Bit o' Winter



## JonK (Feb 4, 2006)

Some old some new. 

1 -






2 -





3 -





4 -





5 -





6 -





*arg! wrong gallery  someone please move this to landscape :blushing: *


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Feb 4, 2006)

great series Jon,.. they are all awesome.. and the last one is incredible!


----------



## xion (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice winter series - the last one is excellent - would look great as a blown up poster.


----------



## Wally (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice Jon, really like the last one!


----------



## JonK (Feb 4, 2006)

thanks you guys...appreciate the comments.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 5, 2006)

Oh man I like this series! 2, 3 and 4 hold special appeal for me.  Beautifully captures the clean look of a fresh coat of snow.


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 5, 2006)

As you can see, some mod has silently moved this already.
Wow, I do love the one blade of grass poking out of the snow in the sunset. What a shimmer. Pink-blue snow. That is soooo nice!

All the others are wonderful to look at, too. That last one is such a Winter Wonderland. 
I also like the bowed trees that look like their load of snow is about to get too heavy for them.
Winter and sunshine is nice!
(Grey winters ... not quite so...)


----------



## JonK (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks antarctican and lafoto....there is a definite quality that sunlight adds to the snow(especially new fallen snow) which is sorely lacking when the clouds roll in.
Thanks for looking


----------



## Byrdman (Feb 5, 2006)

Number 6 incredible wow


----------



## sameerjatana (Feb 5, 2006)

i liked the pic 3 and 6...well composed


----------



## midnitejam (Feb 5, 2006)

All are good.  The last image is awesome!


----------



## WildBill (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice series Jon, 2,3, and 6 are my favorites.

Bill


----------



## Arch (Feb 5, 2006)

Good winter series jon, i like em number 3,5 and 6 are really good. Love those white trees in the last one, excellent :thumbup:


----------



## Jimee (Feb 5, 2006)

Like mentionedd, the last one is amazing. I wish we would get snow like that here, we have about half an inch outside right now and it seems like alot ><


----------



## JonK (Feb 5, 2006)

just a regular winter's snowfall around here.  The beauty can be absolutely stunning on a crisp, clear, quiet day in the winter forest...magic really. I recall times snowshoeing thru the forest off the beaten path with snow falling around...so quiet you could actually hear the flakes landing if you listened close enough (these would be icier flakes than usual!).
thanks for looking in.


----------



## AIRIC (Feb 5, 2006)

Great shots Jon. The last is a killer but I also like 2,3 and 4

Eric


----------



## puzzle (Feb 6, 2006)

I like #2 and I _love_ #6 - great shots man!


----------



## M @ k o (Feb 6, 2006)

These are all great Jon :thumbup:  

#3, 4 and 6 are my favorite out of the group.


----------



## JonK (Feb 6, 2006)

airic, puzzle and m@ko ...thanks so much for looking and commenting


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 6, 2006)

Fantastic stuff, as always.

That last one is just magic...That's the kind of scene that I could just sit and look at...at least until my toes lost feeling.

We have had record low snowfall this year and I miss it.


----------



## Calliope (Feb 6, 2006)

I agree with all the above!     #3 & #6 are my favs!  Great work!


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 6, 2006)

these are really cool....love the last one....!!

and the snow with the one weed....i dig that....


----------



## Peanuts (Feb 6, 2006)

I love the simplicity of #4, as well as the perspective of #6. Wonderful pictures


----------



## Chiller (Feb 6, 2006)

These are amazing Jon.  I really dig that last shot.  And the fourth is cool too.  Nice stuff man. !!


----------



## JonK (Feb 6, 2006)

wow! thanks for the great response everyone


----------



## JTHphoto (Feb 6, 2006)

well, it's hard to comment without saying what has already been said, but #6... wow.   superb photo, great capture, awesome shot, you get the drift... and i also like the contrast/lines in #3 - love these kind of shots... :thumbup:


----------



## Mansi (Feb 6, 2006)

Great series jon! boy it looks so cold! nice shots
the last is really awesome! love the expanse... nicely composed too 
thanks for sharing


----------



## cjoe (Feb 7, 2006)

I love the shots, you've got a little bit of a red cast in number 4, was this taken at sunset?


----------



## JonK (Feb 7, 2006)

cjoe said:
			
		

> I love the shots, you've got a little bit of a red cast in number 4, was this taken at sunset?


Yes it was sunset.
Thanks cjoe, mansi and JTH  your comments are mucho appreciated


----------



## photo gal (Feb 7, 2006)

What a beautiful series of winter pics!!  I'm with everyone else.....that last one is something very special!  I love that one......You done good Jon!!  : )


----------



## JonK (Feb 7, 2006)

thanks phot gal


----------



## KunalShingla (Feb 7, 2006)

hey jon
i love the whole series
i seriously dont know which one to call my fav....serious.....all r WONDERFUL
keep sharing man


----------



## JonK (Feb 8, 2006)

thanks kunal


----------

